# generelle Problemchen mit DSL Verbindung und Speedtouch 585



## exa (15. Februar 2013)

So die Herren, 

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau wie ich drauf kam, aber die letzten 2 Tage habe ich ungeplant und ohne besonderen Gründe das Internet durchsucht, um endlich mal dem Router im Haus (Thomson Speedtouch 585v6) den Kampf anzusagen.

Ursprünglich ging es mir wohl darum, die WLAN Verbindung zu verbessern. Habe zwar stabile 3 Balken, und immer um die 48MBit, aber mich reizt es, die 5 Balken voll zu bekommen, und 54MBit da stehen zu haben. Warum? weiß nicht so genau  ; Hat verschiedene Gründe. 
Zum einen kann es eig nicht sein, dass ich mit meinem Smartphone unter 2m Luftlinie durch die Decke durch nur einen Balken hab, auf der anderen Seite reizt mich ganz einfach das Thema an sich, und ich würde gern das WLAN so verfügbar machen, dass es ohne durch den Raum laufen einfach funzt.

In meinem Arbeitszimmer habe ich schräg durch die Decke und eine Wand bei ca 7m Luftlinie wie gesagt stabile 3 Balken, aber nur mit leichter Richtwirkung an beiden Enden (einfacher Parabolreflektor am Stick, welcher schon auf externe Antenne gemoddet wurde, und kleine Yagi am Router). Reicht auch eig für meinen PC, aber mit Smartphone wirds zum Glücksspiel, und Parabolreflektor am Handy is irgendwie 

Nun habe ich schonmal in das Menü des Routers geschaut, und siehe da: es wird als effektive Verbindung nur 36Mbit angezeigt. Und dies unabhängig davon, wie viel live im Status von W7 angezeigt werden (48Mbit, mit sporadischen Peaks auf 54MBit). Warum?

Nun habe ich mich auch schon mit Telnet bekannt gemacht, und jetz kommt zusätzlich noch ein Hammer! Defaultwert der Sendeleistung ist hier 255 Milliwatt!!!(siehe Telnetbild) Theoretisch müsste also eig genug Leistung da sein.

Nun zu den generellen Problemchen des Routers, und des Anschlusses. Generell deaktiviert ist die Firewall, und auch die "Bremse" der Webbrowserüberwachung ist aus. Warum findet er keine DNS Server? Das sieht in 95% der Fälle so aus, in 5% der Fälle findet er einen. Können daher sporadische Verbindungsabbrüche kommen? (manchmal nur durch Reboot zu beheben?). Im Telnetbild sieht man auch andere Daten, und dazu hab ich auch noch mal mit DMT ein Bildchen gemacht.

Was mich nun generell stört, habe ich rot markiert. Warum ist "interleaved" statt "fast" eingestellt? Warum sind da so viele FEC Fehler? Warum steht da "RCO: 13%"? Heißt das etwa, dass die in der Klammer angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten möglich wären, also DSL 6000? Sind die Dämpfungswerte iO? (kommt mir seltsam vor?) Und am wichtigsten: kann ich da noch was optimieren? Oder ist wegen der leitungslänge (ca 3-5km) nix mehr zu machen?


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Februar 2013)

also jenachdem wie die leitungslänge ist (dslam bis zu dir nachhause) passt die dämpfung, dennoch sind die 864kb im down absolut grottige werte, minimum sind da 2M möglich aber in der regel kann man da noch hingehen und stabile 4M schalten, da bist du mit deinen 864k weit von entfernt ! 
oder hast noch nen asbach vertrag aus den dsl anfängen und wolltest nie eine schnellere leitung haben??? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, von daher würde ich beim provider anrufen und eine störung aufmachen lassen ! sollen einen techniker rausschicken ! 57 fec fehler sind zu vernachlässigen, das sind nicht viele und erklären daher auch nicht dein fehlerbild

was kannst du selber machen wenn was knowhow da ist?

- tae ersetzen
- innenhausleitung ( von tae bis zum apl) prüfen, gibt es klemmstellen diese mit scotch klemmenbereinigen
- hast du parallele tae dosen? diese ausser betrieb nehmen und die leitung ebenfalls mit scotch klemmen spitz durchverbinden

weitaus mehr wirst du nicht machen können sollte der fehler weiterhin bestehen, ausser mal einen anderen splitter und anderes modem testen ! frage ist, möchtest du dir das antun und den fehler selber in der leitung suchen oder machst du lieber eine störung beim provider auf das die dir einen techniker rausschicken !?! denn mit der leistung bei der dämpfung würde ich mich nicht zuffrieden geben !
was viele oder alle provider gerne machen den port zu resetten, das kann helfen oder auch nur kurzfristig was bringen, sollte der port sich wieder runterregeln würde ich beim nächsten anruf mich auch nichtmehr auf einen port reset einlassen oder mich damit abspeisen lassen


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2013)

Also wir haben einen relativ alten Vertrag bei Tele2, zahlen quasi genausoviel wie für 16000, uns wurde aber gesagt, das mehr als 1000 nicht möglich wären... war wie immer, 6000er bestellt, und dann kam die Nachricht, dass die Leitung nicht mehr hergeben würde...

Einfach mal anklopfen, und testweise hochschalten lassen?

die TAE Dose hat mein Vater installiert, seines Zeichens Diplom-E-Techniker mit vorausgehender Ausbildung, und ich denke er weiß was er tut...

Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht genau, wie weit es bis zum DSLAM ist, aber DMT zeigt ja 3-5km. Heißen die RCO-Werte evtl, dass sogar 6000er geschaltet ist, und nicht mehr durchkommt???
Was mich als Laie stutzig macht, ist der SNRM Wert des Uplink mit 5dB, während alle anderen weit darüber liegen?


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn die bei 45 db Dämpfung es nur auf 800kb schaffen wurde ich bei anderen providern anfragen ! Wie gesagt in der regel kann man da nocht knapp 4m schalten stabil in ausnahmen weniger aber auch dann sind es immernoch 2m wo du immernoch weit entfernt von bist! Das ist ein witz die 800kb


----------



## Decrypter (15. Februar 2013)

> Also wir haben einen relativ alten Vertrag bei Tele2, zahlen quasi  genausoviel wie für 16000, uns wurde aber gesagt, das mehr als 1000  nicht möglich wären... war wie immer, 6000er bestellt, und dann kam die  Nachricht, dass die Leitung nicht mehr hergeben würde...



Und da dürfte dein Problem liegen, das du nur DSL 768 hast !
Es dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch noch ein Telekom Festnetzanschluss vorhanden sein.
Also festnetz bei der telekom (evtl. mit Preselection Tele2) und DSL als Resale DSL bei Tele2.
Und da dieses Uralt Resale DSL nichts anderes als Telekom DSL ist, aber eben von Tele2 verkauft wird, hat sich da nie was dran geändert. Sieht man ja auch noch an den steinalten AD (Analog Devices) DSL Port. So ein Port hatte nur die Telekom damals in Verwendung und der sollte locker schon so seine 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.

Du hast jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten:
Wenn du bei Tele2 bleiben willst, schauen, ob es dort mittlerweile möglich ist, einen Komplettanschluss zu bekommen. Das ist dann aber ein reiner Datenanschluss mit VoIP und wird von Technikpartnern realisiert. Sehr häufig ist das O2 telefonica. Ob in der Richtung was geht, kann man prüfen, wenn man bei 1+1 eine Verfügbarkeitsabfrage macht. Kommt dort irgendwas mit 5€ Zuschlag wegen nicht erschlossenem Gebiet, dann hat nur die Telekom DSL Hardware im HVT stehen. Sollte das der Fall sein, wäre es am besten, auch DSL von der Telekom direkt zu beziehen

Das ist dann Möglichkeit 2
Unter Beachtung der Laufzeiten und Kündigungsfristen DSL bei Tele2 kündigen und bei der Telekom Call und Surf bestellen. Die telekom kündigt dann auch das DSL bei Tele2. Mit jetzt im Bestand befindlichen DSL 768 solltest du mindestens das DSL 2000 RAM Profil bekommen. Das gibt die Leitung auch völlig problemlos her. Unter Umständen ist mit Annex J (auch IP Telefon !) auch noch ein wenig mehr möglich, sofern es denn verfügbar ist, da hier dann ADSL2+ geschaltet wird.
Aber Achtung: Da ein alter Resale DSL vorliegt, ist bei einem Anbieterwechsel definitiv ein DSL Ausfall von ein paar Tagen einzuplanen !
Die Telekom kann erst was machen, wenn die Leitung von Tele2 offiziell zurückgegeben ist. und gerade Tele2 hat da nicht den besten Ruf !

Können also andere Anbieter eigene Komplettanschlüsse schalten (kein Bitstream !), dann ist hier mehr Bandbreite möglich. Aber dann nur reiner IP Anschluss mit VoIP Telefonie. Ansonsten ist die Telekom wohl die bessere Wahl. Es sollte auch ohne Probleme eine Verfügbarkeitsabfrage auf der Homepage der Telekom möglich sein, da ja mit Sicherheit ein Telekom Festnetzanschluss vorhanden ist.

Und das du jetzt nur DSL 768 hast, hat einzig und allein mit den damaligen starren und sehr konservativen Dämpfunggrenzen der Telekom zu tun. Die Leitung gibt deutlich mehr her, aber du hast es nicht bekommen, da die Dämpfung zu hoch ist. Aber das hat sich auch bei der Telekom mittlerweile schon deutlich entspannt. Denn bis 50 dB Dämpfung wird mittlerweile fast immer RAM 2000 geschaltet.


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2013)

Jup, Telekom Anschluss, der Rest läuft über Tele2 (Telefon und Internet, allerdings kein VoIP).



> Und das du jetzt nur DSL 768 hast, hat einzig und allein mit den damaligen starren und sehr konservativen Dämpfunggrenzen der Telekom zu tun. Die Leitung gibt deutlich mehr her, aber du hast es nicht bekommen, da die Dämpfung zu hoch ist. Aber das hat sich auch bei der Telekom mittlerweile schon deutlich entspannt. Denn bis 50 dB Dämpfung wird mittlerweile fast immer RAM 2000 geschaltet.



Und das kann man bei Tele2 nicht machen?

edit: Telekom Verfügbarkeitscheck sagt: DSL 2000

Der aktuelle Vertrag läuft meines Wissens noch bis Januar 2014, also noch fast ein Jahr, wäre also relativ teuer, jetzt zu wechseln...


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Februar 2013)

da hat dir decrypter alles schön erklärt ! steinzeit technik so wie es ausschaut, es geht aufjedenfall mehr ! VOIP ist eigentlich garnicht so verkehrt, da VOIP im ADSL2+ geschaltet wird, bekommst nen gesplitterten as kann es dir passieren , das du auf einen normalen ADSL port kommst und dadurch weniger maximale bitraten hast ! viele verteufeln voip, aber so schlimm ist das garnicht, nachteil ist halt das bei einer störung dsl UND telefonie weg sind, was dir aber auch bei gesplitterten anschlüssen passieren kann wobei man da dann auch oft glück hat das eins von beiden noch läuft, ansonste finde ich es recht uninteressant ob voip oder atm ! internet und telefonie liefern beide ! 
wie gesagt, bei der dämpfung gehen im normalfall noch 4M bis auf wenige ausnahmen wo es aus irgendeinem anderen grund nicht klappt wo dann wirklich nur die 2M laufen, aber wenn ich den routerlog sehe hat der ja maximal schon nur 2M, d.h. der dslam selber schafft es nicht über die leitung was zu bringen ! kannst hochschalten lassen auf 2M, aber ob dir das was bringen wird? mit viel glück was mehr performance, ändert aber auch nichts daran das du den fehler bemängelst selten seitenaufbau zu haben ! das würde den fehler evtl nur noch verstärken, da der anschluss dann wirklich mit dem modem und dslam am leitungslimit läuft !


----------



## Decrypter (15. Februar 2013)

Naja...aber "Hochschalten" wird jetzt aber nicht möglich sein, eben weil es sich um einen ziemlich alten DSL Resale Anschluss handelt. Da müßte man sich dann an Tele2 wenden und diese müssen die Telekom als Betreiber des Ports mit der Profiländerung beauftragen. Ich wage es auch zu bezweifeln, ob es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt, für so einen alten Resale Anschluss überhaupt ein aktuelles RAM Profil zu bekommen. Ansonsten sehe zu, dass du in 1 Monaten weg von dem Steinzeitanschluss kommst. Sofern andere Anbieter eigene DSL Hardware im HVT stehen haben (Stichwort 1+1 Verfügbarkeitsprüfung), bekommst du denen die meiste Bandbreite. Du kannst auch einmal bei Easybell schauen, ob diese dir einen Anschluss schalten können. Denn Easybell schaltet grundsätzlich über Telefonica. Wenn es dort negativ ist, sieht es schlecht aus. Dann bleibt wohl wirklich nur die Telekom übrig.



> das würde den fehler evtl nur noch verstärken, da der anschluss dann wirklich mit dem modem und dslam am leitungslimit läuft !



Die alten Speedtouch Modems in dieser Konfiguration schon fast unschlagbar gut. Gerade die V5/V6 Reihe liefen selbst bei absolut grenzwertigen Leitungen mit niedrigen SNRM absolut stabil. Damals konnte eigentlich nur noch das gute alte Teledat 300 LAN mithalten. Noch besser waren seinerzeit nur die alten ECI Modems, die aber häufig nur bis maximal DSL 3000 funktionierten. Aber das war damals völlig nebensächlich, das es seinerzeit gerademal Bandbreiten bis maximal DSL 1500 gab. Erst ab 2004 ging es glaube ich bis DSL 3000 und kurz danach zu DSL 6000. Heute unvorstellbar, das man damals mit DSL 768 mehr als glücklich war .........


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, dann könnte man ja aber auch fast schon auf UMTS umsteigen, soll hier verfügbar sein... evtl bekäme man damit ja noch schnelleres Netz, und könnte bei Tele 2 bleiben, und einfach umstellen...

Mit VoIP hab ich bisher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Lange Verbindungsdauer, schlechte Sprachquali, und die ohnehin schmale Leitung wird dann noch durchs Telefon zusätzlich geschmälert...

easybell sagt 16000 verfügbar... wird wohl nur ein genereller DSL Check sein^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2013)

So...Ich gab mal auch noch meinen senf dazu.


exa schrieb:


> Warum ist "interleaved" statt "fast" eingestellt?


Weil deine leitung etwas länger ist und da kein "fast" geschalten wird. (falls das damals überhaupt schon geschalten wurde)


> Warum sind da so viele FEC Fehler?


Viel? Die paar sind zu vernachlässigen und außerdem sind das nur korrigierbare fehler.


> Warum steht da "RCO: 13%"?


Weil das modem meint, das es aus der leitung auch das 6-fache holen könnte.


> Heißt das etwa, dass die in der Klammer angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten möglich wären, also DSL 6000?


Schaue mal bitte in meine sig-> der thread von K3n$!. Er hat eine minimal bessere dämpfung (modem-wert) und nun schaue mal, was er heraus holen konnte...


> Und am wichtigsten: kann ich da noch was optimieren? Oder ist wegen der leitungslänge (ca 3-5km) nix mehr zu machen?


 Optimieren ist nicht, weil von der tkom geschalten. (wurde ja bereits erwähnt)
Wenn easybell geht, dann wechsel zu denen und dann können wir mal schauen was heraus zu holen ist.
@Decrypter
Die speedtouch v5 waren und sind nicht das gelbe vom ei,da diese, im gegensatz zu den v6-ern, in multichip-bauweise gefertigt wurden. Bei den v6 war es dann nur noch single-chip. (SoC)


----------



## Decrypter (16. Februar 2013)

exa schrieb:


> easybell sagt 16000 verfügbar... wird wohl nur ein genereller DSL Check sein^^


 

Easybell ist absolut zu empfehlen. Du kannst bei Easybell eine Bandbreitenanfrage machen. Da wird dir dann eine Bandbreite genannt, die Easybell bei Schaltung auch garantiert. Wird diese nicht erreicht, kannst du völlig problem und kostenlos den Auftrag wieder stornieren. Sehr fair wie ich finde. Ich habe bei Easybell mein VDSL. Garantiert wurde mir eine Bandbreite von 35 Mbit. Erreichen tue ich eine Bandbreite nach Schaltung des 100 Mbit Profiles mit entsprechend guten Modem (AVM 3370 und nicht die 7390 wie von Easybell angeboten) 80 Mbit. Die Bandbreitengarantie ist also sehr konservativ. Und mir ist auch nur 1 Fall bekannt, wo Easybell DSL 1000 garantiert hat, aber der Anschluss überhaupt nicht syncte. Selbst mit dem besten Modems nicht. Die Leitung war für DSL einfach nicht mehr geeignet, da sehr lang und damit so eine hohe Dämpfung, das Telekom kein DSL mehr schalten wollte und dazu noch mit extrem vielen Störsignalen behaftet. Der Kunde konnte kostenlos vom Vertrag zurücktreten.

@TurricanVeteran


> Die speedtouch v5 waren und sind nicht das gelbe vom ei,da diese, im  gegensatz zu den v6-ern, in multichip-bauweise gefertigt wurden.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe noch von meinem damaligen DSL 16000 ein Speedtouch 716iV5. Es war damals fast das einzigste Modem, was an dem DSL 16000 vernünftig lief und die besten Ergebnisse erzielte. Allenfalls der Speedport W700V konnte ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen. Alle anderen damaligen Modems liefen mehr oder weniger instabil und bei weit weniger Bandbreite. Nur das Speedtouch und der Speedport erzielten Fullsync und das auch noch stabil mit einem SNRM von 12 bzw. 9 dB bei dem Speedport. Heute sind die Geräte natürlich nicht mehr zu empfehlen, da keine Firmwareunterstützung mehr gegeben ist und somit die derzeitige Generation von DSL Ports nicht mehr richtig unterstützt werden. Aber dafür hat AVM ja mittlerweile mit 7270V3 für ADSL/ADSL2+ bzw 3370 und 7360 für VDSL sehr gute Geräte im Angebot. Überhaupt nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem Modemschrott von damals.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe noch von meinem damaligen DSL 16000 ein Speedtouch 716iV5. Es war damals fast das einzigste Modem, was an dem DSL 16000 vernünftig lief und die besten Ergebnisse erzielte.


Ähm...V5 ist nicht gleich V5. Das 716i V5 entspricht von der bauweise einem 536i V6. Das 536i V5 hingegen lief bei mir überhaupt nicht (1400 kbit sync statt 2700 des V6 @stock).
Mal davon ab, bei 16 mbit sync ist die leitung schon so kurz, das sich alles etwas relativiert. (da kann selbst eine 7170 wieder mithalten)


> Allenfalls der Speedport W700V konnte ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen.


Der w700v ist ein solides gerät, allerdings nicht für höchstleistungen geschaffen.


> eute sind die Geräte natürlich nicht mehr zu empfehlen, da keine Firmwareunterstützung mehr gegeben ist und somit die derzeitige Generation von DSL Ports nicht mehr richtig unterstützt werden. Aber dafür hat AVM ja mittlerweile mit 7270V3 für ADSL/ADSL2+ bzw 3370 und 7360 für VDSL sehr gute Geräte im Angebot. Überhaupt nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem Modemschrott von damals.


 Also in sachen unterstützung der neueren ports bei den "alten" geräten kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Auch wenn die firmware nicht für die neuesten ports geschaffen wurde lehren router wie das speedtouch 536i oder das siemens sl2-141-i noch immer den meisten neueren geräten beim sync das fürchten.  Dementsprechend würde ich sie jetzt nicht gerade als "schrott" ab tun.
Nach meinem jetzigen kenntnisstand und tests kann lediglich die 7270/3270 dagegen halten wobei das top-gerät ein gefritzter w503v ist, welcher trotz alter firmware (7270 v1 dsl-labor) noch etwas besser syncronisiert als eine originale 7270 V3.


----------



## exa (16. Februar 2013)

So, hab mal die Easybellabfrage gemacht:

vorraussichtlich 3000, mind 1000... im schlechtesten Fall also gerade mal 150kbps mehr, im Optimum wohl so um die 4000...

explizit würde ich gerne nochmal die DNS Konnektivität ansprechen. Liegts am Router? Den Einstellungen?

btw: meine Leitung ist ziemlich genau 4,4km lang...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2013)

exa schrieb:


> So, hab mal die Easybellabfrage gemacht:
> 
> vorraussichtlich 3000, mind 1000... im schlechtesten Fall also gerade mal 150kbps mehr, im Optimum wohl so um die 4000...


Dann werden es wohl @ stock an die 8-10 mbit werden. (außer deine leitung ist gaaaanz schlecht, was aber nach deinem screenshot in post 1 anscheinend nicht so ist)



> explizit würde ich gerne nochmal die DNS Konnektivität ansprechen. Liegts am Router? Den Einstellungen?


 Tja...Ist das problem schon von anfang an oder hat es sich mit der zeit ergeben? Dein router scheint ja keine verbindung zum dns deines isp`s zu bekommen. 
Du solltest also evt. mal anrufen. Da kannst du auch gleich klären, ob sie dich nicht evt. auf einen telefonica dsl-anschluß umstellen können. (stichwort "line-sharing", deine tkom-telefonie bliebe erhalten)
Um das problem erstmal zu "kaschieren" kannst du ja unter windows einen weiteren dns-server eintragen. (z.b. google oder du nimmst die ip`s aus dem router)


----------

